# Apex (full version) worth it?



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe reefing doesn't have to be expensive, so I've been trying to keep the cost down as much as I can, but recently I noticed that many reefers I met have one thing in common - full Apex controller (not lite, jr). It seems a lot of people consider this an indispensable part of a reef tank.

The cost of new version is over CDN$1000 brand new. What is your opinions about this?

I'm currently using reef keeper lite /w ORP/PH module/probe. It does provide information I need but I can see what Apex can do on top of this


Remote access/control
Data logging
Custom actions/scripting
Wave maker /w Jebao pumps
Salinity monitor (new version comes with a probe)
other possibilities but at addtional cost

What else can it do that justifies the cost? For those who had near crash experience that could have been avoided with the best possible controller, would that be it above all other benefits?


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't get me wrong the apex is full of features but I can't afford one so I got a reefkeeper and it gets the job done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I use a reef angel. Does everything apex can at half the price point.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

aaron86 said:


> Don't get me wrong the apex is full of features but I can't afford one so I got a reefkeeper and it gets the job done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you're using reef keeper elite? When I started my tank, Apex wasn't that popular. Initially dismissed Apex due to the cost but after going through near crash (while on vacation) I'm considering something that could help.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

nc208082 said:


> I use a reef angel. Does everything apex can at half the price point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Interesting as I never heard of it. Definitely need to look into this. Is there a Canadian dealer?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

No only the US dealor. I've had it for about 5 years and never run into an issue or had to buy anything else.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

conix67 said:


> So you're using reef keeper elite? When I started my tank, Apex wasn't that popular. Initially dismissed Apex due to the cost but after going through near crash (while on vacation) I'm considering something that could help.


No I'm using the reefkeeper lite plus does everything I need it to do though I have considered upgrading to a elite and adding an extra pc4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Reef angel does look interesting but it is not going to be much cheaper once all modules/probes are added (ORP/Salinity/Wifi) vs full Apex.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I quickly priced it to compare, if you were going to match then total would be 666 USD which is about 860 Canadian vs 1079 which is apex so still saving 300 and change. 

IMO I don't need an ORP probe so that is useless to me and salinity I still prefer a refractometer because I only check salinity when making new water so a probe wouldn't do much good for checking two sources.

There are many options in controllers nowadays that you need to ask what features will you honestly be using. There's no point shelling out for an apex if your going to use less than half of its functions. Half of our equipment comes with its own controllers that we use anyways so don't need to care to much about the module add-ons. Just something to think about.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with your points, for example my 2-part doser has its own programmable timer, which cannot be linked to the Apex controller (or any other controllers) and will need to stay standalone.

So is my lighting system and Tunze ATO.

I listed what I consider necessary functions (remote control/monitor, data logging, etc) through the controller, but future expansion possibilities are also critical, as I do not want to purchase another system just because current system doesn't support what I need. Both Reef angel and Apex appears to be future proof.

I consider ORP monitoring useful, especially with data logging. Salinity monitoring wouldn't be as essential as others, but can be useful in a scenario like the one I experienced (ATO pump failure - but this can be detected in another way, like water level detection in the sump where top-off water enters)

Power monitoring is useful /w rising cost of electricity. If there's an equipment using up more power than expected, I need to look for alternatives but reef tank will use considerable amount of electricity regardless. It's currently the major source of "always-on" electricity consumption.

I plan to add various sensors to complement existing equipment, water level sensors for 2 part dose liquid, ATO container, etc. Also would like to add automatic feeder linked to the controller.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I use Profilux and APEX and don't really have any experience with ReefAngel.

Looking at the coding for RA fir things that aren't in the wizard/menu interface, my brain gave a BSOD when I saw the lines of code...LMFAO. Not my intent on being negative as I am sure it works as well and accessible as Profilux and APEX when one takes the time to get to know the controller and peripherals.

Profilux is a bit more expensive, basically PC compatible (iOS on MAC if you run Parallels and Windows), no "Cloud" service yet so you have to I think it's called port forwarding on the router to monitor from the outside through the smartphone/computer. Interface to "program" is very easy to use and easy to upgrade and the head unit is "carded" like the back of a PC so you can add/remove modules so its a bit cleaner.

APEX at this point has the advantage for cloud service, PC/Mac/iOS/Android compatibility. One can either use the menu style or relatively easy coding for the outlets on the Energy Bars. Support on the forum is excellent.

If you want something to grow and expand upon in the future, APEX is the most flexible.

RK, I had a hard time getting information on coding to do the same things with APEX and alot of time spent onsite. With APEX I can do coding and adjustments while in the shower at the cottage for a client. If it's just a simple controller for basic things for one system, RK is fine.

Just have to consider what you want it to do "right now", down the road and support to help you get there.

JM2C


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, although I like tinkering when it comes to reefing I could use something that is more polished and simpler. I even considered complete DIY but there's not enough time for that.

So, it comes down to the Apex controller. Now, I'm torn between the new version and classic, and leaning toward the classic version. It means giving up on the salinity monitoring, which is something I wanted but not as critical as others.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I use the APEX and love it, not sure you need the 'full' version though. The basic controller does the job, unless you need all the added modules for LED, Tunze/Vortech control etc, the base model and temp probe are almost limitlessly expandable and a cost effective place to start. Plus the customer service and supported products are unmatched by any other controller. 

Go with the new version, it'll support more things in the future.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I had considered "Lite" version, which is also available as used on this forum but what's missing in it vs the "full" version is what I need - VDM port for DC pump control and ORP probe port. They can be added with extra modules but at that point the cost savings of "lite" version diminishes.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Go full version. With APEX, you can DIY your own BoB (Break-out Box), wire your own VDM controller cables etc, etc.

With the new APEX, the built in 24V outlet (have to wire up a plug style that I forget what its called) is great if you want to control and power/energize solenoids, DC pumps, DoS, etc without taking up an outlet.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

conix67 said:


> I had considered "Lite" version, which is also available as used on this forum but what's missing in it vs the "full" version is what I need - VDM port for DC pump control and ORP probe port. They can be added with extra modules but at that point the cost savings of "lite" version diminishes.


I have a VDM im looking to sell. If you end up with the Lite version let me know.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you wtac, I did not know such additions were possible. Definitely good to know.

Duckhams, thanks for the offer but I'd still need to add another module for ORP, but I'd avoid adding these modules at this point.

So the new version has some added capabilities over the classic version, but it comes without the display module! Smarphone/PC access to the controller is nice but why not include the display module at that price.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As much as one would like to have the AquaConnect display, it's a PITA to do adjustments through it. Just get a cheap Android tablet and you can keep Fusion open and the Classic Dash open in a tab. MUCH cheaper and user friendly than the AquaConnect display.Guys in the US are using the Amazon Fire tablets.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Haha, I think I know what it's like, as I have similar controls on my RKL but my intention is not about making adjustments, just pure local display for temp and other parameters without going to phones/tablets/PCs.


----------

